# JWT GA16DE cams



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Are they out yet?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *Are they out yet? *


yes they are
people who preordered them have their comin in the mail


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

anyidea how good the jwt cams are? I was just curious. I need it for future reference. Thanx


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

im just going for the B14 Cams for now..there cheap..im not about to invest 500 bucks on my ga16..im going for a sr20 swap


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

The GA16 cams are very good, for a dyno test look at sentra.net, tech section under engines.

Mike


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

in the tech section it says the cams have a slightly 'lopey' idle' can somebody define that? (does that mean it's slightly higher, up and down, little rough...?)


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

How's 42 hp gain at 7300 with the JWT ECU for good?? Wes should be getting his shortly.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

42 hp on a b14, but we all know that our b13 cams suck more so a b13 maybe will get close to 50????47?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Cams*

I should hopefully be getting them soon. As for the gains, as suggested, take a good look at the sentra.net technical section. 

As for the B13, I too thought about the B13/B14 cam differences. I suspect that the JWT cams would make slightly more power in the B13. Of course this will take the JWT ecu which is a more costly/difficult modification for the B13 GA16's. I guess we will find out for sure when a B13 owner buys them and dyno's them!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

so i take you it might have some b14 cams up for sale again ?heheh


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Cams*



wes said:


> *I should hopefully be getting them soon. As for the gains, as suggested, take a good look at the sentra.net technical section.
> 
> As for the B13, I too thought about the B13/B14 cam differences. I suspect that the JWT cams would make slightly more power in the B13. Of course this will take the JWT ecu which is a more costly/difficult modification for the B13 GA16's. I guess we will find out for sure when a B13 owner buys them and dyno's them! *


This is kinda driving me nuts because I'm definitely getting the ECU, and I'd really like to get the cams around the same time (early this summer) but then all the points I've accumulated in STS this season would be for nothing when I put the cams in and have to move to FSP or SM. Although that does open the door to some other fun items like the Phantom Grip LSD, and some work inside the engine.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

_In my testing, the JWT did not lose bottom end power from stock (the bigger the cam generally, the less bottom end) and were good for a solid 7-peak hp. The gains were recorded from 5000 rpm on._

Thats from sentra.net....does that mean that my automatic tranny car wont benefit much from cams? The car usually shifts at or below 3k rpms in regular driving, and 5k when I really floor it. Also, most of the driving is done on the highway, and cruising rpm is usually about 2900 rpm or so. Which means that unless I floor it all day, I wouldn't benefit much. Any advice?

By the way, yes, I have a tach.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *In my testing, the JWT did not lose bottom end power from stock (the bigger the cam generally, the less bottom end) and were good for a solid 7-peak hp. The gains were recorded from 5000 rpm on.
> 
> Thats from sentra.net....does that mean that my automatic tranny car wont benefit much from cams? The car usually shifts at or below 3k rpms in regular driving, and 5k when I really floor it. Also, most of the driving is done on the highway, and cruising rpm is usually about 2900 rpm or so. Which means that unless I floor it all day, I wouldn't benefit much. Any advice?
> 
> By the way, yes, I have a tach. *


A torque converter to raise the stall speed to about 3000 rpms? Ask Eric (Fast B13 A/T) about it, he's got one.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Adam said:


> *
> 
> A torque converter to raise the stall speed to about 3000 rpms? Ask Eric (Fast B13 A/T) about it, he's got one. *


I have considered a torque converter....just haven't gotten around to call dunrite.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *
> 
> I have considered a torque converter....just haven't gotten around to call dunrite.  *


I think level 10 is another option, but again, I don't know much about auto's, talk to Eric if he ever gets his computer fixed


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> Thats from sentra.net....does that mean that my automatic tranny car wont benefit much from cams? The car usually shifts at or below 3k rpms in regular driving, and 5k when I really floor it. Also, most of the driving is done on the highway, and cruising rpm is usually about 2900 rpm or so. Which means that unless I floor it all day, I wouldn't benefit much. Any advice?
> 
> By the way, yes, I have a tach.


andre I thought about this too, I have a manual but still most of the time I don't go over 5000 RPM. The cams do give a lot of power above that, but since I rarely go above 5k RPM I don't think I'm gonna get the cams. Unless of course I got more serious about racing my car.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*My input.*

I have to agree, the cams are not for everyone. Eric and I were having this discussion yesterday, it all depends on what you want out of your car. I'd have to say they are worth the $$$ even if you have an auto. simply because you will be able to extract more power out of your car, the question is weather or not your willing to spend the$$$ for the power.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey, I'm willing to get the cams, dont get me wrong. But before I do, I just want to see if I can work out a way to use them to my best advantage. 

I know about level 10 for the torque converter. I was gonna call them, but someone told me that dunrite has sentra cores stocked up...so i dont have to send one in.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*They do exist.*

Came home to these today, thought I'd share. 



















Will probably be a week or two until I get to the install. Plan on installing the cylinder head along with the cams.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: They do exist.*



wes said:


> *Came home to these today, thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good deal!!! Let us know how things work for ya Wes.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I called dunrite about the torque converter...guy said I should send mine in, because they have a few different ones listed for my year sentra, and he doesnt' want to send the wrong one. So you think I should do the converter before the cams? I should, shouldn't I?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

yes, at least I would if I had an auto.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

I think that the JWT cams are a good buy whether you have an A/T or M/T 1.6l. However the question you must ask yourself is, what goals do you have for your car. Example, are you an auto-xer or a drag racer or a poser? The higher stall converter will help out but I tested my shift points a few days ago and my car shifts at around 6200 rpms (nothing to do with the higher stall) from 1st to 2nd (sorry Wes for the misinfo), I didn't test 2nd to 3rd. I honestly think that for me and my goals the JWT cams would not be good for me. Since I plan to do headwork as well and swap in higher CR pistons, swapping in the B14 cams was good for me. But that is for me and my goals. But if you have an A/T you would have to maunal shift to really gain the benny's of the JWT cams. I guess this is when you have to sit down and come up with real goals for what you plan to do.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Now that I think about it, the torque converter seems like a better buy for now...since I need go higher in the power band to take advantage of cams anyway, but I really cant afford to have the car down for a week...or even 3 days...Anyone can tell me how to get the number on the stock torque converter (how to find it)...maybe I can just tell the guys at dunrite what the number is, and they could send me the right one. Inputs?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

go to a junkyard and find a old tq converter from any GA16DE automatic transmission.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Doesn't reprograming ECU change shifting RPM? Oh, GA16 Auto is not electrically controled.. maybe.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

andre get the torque converter, i heard it is worth it, the car revs and pulls faster and longer


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *Doesn't reprograming ECU change shifting RPM? Oh, GA16 Auto is not electrically controled.. maybe. *


B14 auto is electronically controlled. B13 has TV cable lol (transmission valve?)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

read somewhere that the JWT ecu upgrade does nothing to change the shift points...

in an auto


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

James said:


> *go to a junkyard and find a old tq converter from any GA16DE automatic transmission. *


But the guy told me that a few different ones came up for my car...at least tell me how to get to it...that way, if I go to the junk yard, I will get the right one... Are there really different numbers though? I mean, he says he has some that he could send, but he wants to send the right one...oh well. Please let me know how to get to it....I wanna know how to find it.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *
> 
> But the guy told me that a few different ones came up for my car...at least tell me how to get to it...that way, if I go to the junk yard, I will get the right one... Are there really different numbers though? I mean, he says he has some that he could send, but he wants to send the right one...oh well. Please let me know how to get to it....I wanna know how to find it.  *


well tell him the year and VIN# he should be able to match it like that


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

*You need the same tq converter!*

Andre,
Look inside the driver's side door and it should be a plate that has the transmisson number (look for RL*****) along with other numbers. You can't just use any tq converter, that's why they must know exactly which one you have. Also JWT cannot change the shift points thru the ecu. Let me know what you find.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey Eric, 

How exactly do you change the shift points... I know I asked you a while ago about the shift kits but I don't think you mentioned anything about changing the shift points.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks alot Eric. I'll check that out tomorrow...hopefully I remember.  Is that the way you got yours done?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2002)

On my B13 when I swapped in the SE-R t/b for some reason I was able to adjust the throttle valve cable (which will adjust the shift points slightly) enough where my shift points changed. Don't ask me how it just did. I still plan to do the shift kit later but for now it's on hold.

Yes that is how I found out my EXACT numbers for the tranny in my car.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool...guess I still got to find a core to send to level ten.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

Andre,
Why not Dunrite? I know that they are not as well know as Level 10 but Tony does very good work. I have had my converter in since 1999 with not one single problem.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Eric, I guess you missed my other thread....Two weeks ago Tony told me they had some for sentra....I called him back a couple of days ago, and he said "I only make those for Mitsubishi" and hung up. I dont know what kind of business he's running...no etiquette.  Level ten dealt with me good, and there is a group deal coming up for their torque converter.


----------



## Jay (Apr 29, 2002)

andre said:


> *Eric, I guess you missed my other thread....Two weeks ago Tony told me they had some for sentra....I called him back a couple of days ago, and he said "I only make those for Mitsubishi" and hung up. I dont know what kind of business he's running...no etiquette.  Level ten dealt with me good, and there is a group deal coming up for their torque converter. *


Wow this sounds kinda strange to me cuz when I talk to Tony he seems like a really nice guy, even told me to call him if i run into any troubles or just to let him know how the car is running. I got my TC like a year ago and the car is running great. But if you say theres a group buy coming up for level ten then that souds like a good deal too so do what's best for you. 

Hey Eric have you talked to Tony lately, is he still planning on making a valve kit for the sentras?? I plan on ordering the JWT cams and ecu by the end of next month and if there is gonna be a valve kit, that would be my next goal.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2002)

*I find that very strange*

Andre,
Since the very first time that I delt with Tony, he has been very professional. I have even called him to just ask questions in reference to a/t. Maybe something was going on with him that day, maybe just a bad day.......I don't know.

Jay,
I haven't talked to Tony lately so I'm really not sure if he is still going to do the valve bodies for our cars. So how's your car doing? I know that Dan Oliver (SML)had gotten a converter from Level 10 that was supposed to have a 3,500rpm stall but the highest stall speed so far was 2,900rpms and that was just a one time thing. I know that my converter has performed very well without a problem. Any updates?


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

_Re: I haven't talked to Tony lately so I'm really not sure if he is still going to do the valve bodies for our cars. So how's your car doing? I know that Dan Oliver (SML)had gotten a converter from Level 10 that was supposed to have a 3,500rpm stall but the highest stall speed so far was 2,900rpms and that was just a one time thing. I know that my converter has performed very well without a problem. Any updates?*local*  _

Hello, this is Dan. I'm finally able to post!  
My Level 10 Converter was made correctly at 3,200 rpm. The reason why I currently get below 2,900 is because the converter was flushed by a local converter shop because of my last transmission failure (last month). I asked them to raise the stall from the 3,200 rpm to a 3,600 rpm stall but for some reason it lowered the stall speed. This happened because Level 10 reached the highest possible stall speed on the converter. In other words, Level 10 made a very good converter with a 3,200rpm stall and I'm very pleased with it.

In the near future, during my ATK engine warranty replacement, the converter is going to be put back to the way Level 10 had it.

If anyone is interested in the discounts on performance transmissions/converters/valve bodies, please contact Sam @ Level 10 (973-827-1000)

Performance Transmission $2864 (retail $3264)
Performance Torque Converter $400 (retail $498)
Performance Valve Body Upgrade $598 (retail $698)


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Well even if he was having a bad day, dont treat customers like that...and HE said he doesn't make them for sentra....only mitsubishis. I need a core.  Junk yard was no help.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

You can probably get a core through Level 10. That's how I did it in the beginning. I think they charged me $100 for the core which isn't too bad. If you can't find it there, try some local regular converter shops and ask for an extra one that's just laying around collecting dust. If you don't have any luck with that, I'll check with my local converter shop if you want me to. I'm pretty sure he's got one just laying around since the last time I've talked with him.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Oh yea, don't forget there's some shipping involved. If you have to buy one locally you will have to ship it to Level 10 in NJ (about 20lbs.) I'd definately check with Level 10 first. That way you'll save time, money, and you don't have to worry about finding one.


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

doint mind this post, i couldnt delete it, my bad


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm gonna call level 10 again about the core...next week. Thanks for checking for that core for me, I really appreciate it. By the way, I just opened a thread in GA16 engine section about this, but, how do I locate my torque converter? I'm bad with the engine, so I'm basically a baby to everything.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Andre, you can't see it. It's inside the transmission case. like clutch on a manual cars.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, thanks...I just saw it in the other thread.  As much as I dont want to, cams seem like a better option than the converter....


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

The converter seems like a better mod though(for us auto guys) even if it costs a little more. I mean, even if you get the cams you'll still have the stock stall speed hindering your performance.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2002)

*He's right*

I agree.......for us a/t guys, the converter would do us more good than the JWT cams if you had to pick one. The tranny is the problem and needs to be dealt with if any *real* power is going to be put down.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

True...so true...but the truth hurts real bad...especially when there's so little I can do about it. Well...I still gotta call Level 10. In the meanwhile, if anyone know anyone doing a tranny swap on a 97 let me know...that way I could match up the numbers.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Don't forget to talk to Sam (Sales Manager) @ Level 10. No one else there knows about the discounted prices.


----------



## mcg0316 (Jul 16, 2011)

Can anyone shed some light on the installation of the converter? maybe a how to?


----------

